# Is there a rule of thumb for needing to re-order a couple transfers?



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

OK, a newbie question I haven't seen addressed. Is there a rule of thumb if you need to re-order a few extra transfers? Say you order a larger quantity of transfers that are priced accordingly. What would happen if a few transfers didn't turn out real well and needed to be re-done. Do most companies charge you the same rate as the others to complete your job, or would the price change to a much higher low quantity price?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

It depends on the transfer company and the length of time since your initial order.

Suffice to say you will not get the same volume discount as your initial order.

The solution is to always buy extra transfers as mistakes will almost always happen.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

On large orders that would work fine but on smaller orders is it practical? Looking at one company's price for example, a 3-color transfer for quantity of twelve the prices are $11.74 each. How can anyone be competitive if you order a couple extra at that price, but the price for quantity of six is $23.18. Either way would kill you. Even at qty-20 the price is $6.95 for 3-color, three extra would be costly in a job.


----------



## csw (Sep 3, 2009)

Best advice for you is to call your vendor and ask them how they would price reprints. I wouldn't expect to recieve the same price as the initial order - not the vendors responsiblity to absorb the costs to finish the job. 

Short run three color jobs are expensive any way you figure it - factor in the cost of an extra transfer or two if you think you will need them and submit your bid. DTG printing offers a lower price for short run multiple color jobs and may be something for you to consider


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

I concur.....you really need to price your jobs figuring an extra transfer or two and
be sure to let your customers know that if they reorder there is going to be a premium
on the reorder as you will have to get the job reran at a higher cost. The way our 
company handles this problem is that we will hold the screens for up to 1 week when
requested and charge the job at ten percent less than chart listed pricing for that reordered
amount if after 1 week we dont hear from you...your transfer screens are reclaimed and the
our price chart is used....Frank


----------

